# Crystal River - Tree Down



## RockyMountainMan (May 5, 2010)

Ok, I just had a look this morning. Tree is still there - doesn't look like much from this angle, but I wouldn't want to hit it...


----------



## jeroland (May 19, 2009)

Tell Briar to get his hippie ass down there and get that thing out the way so I can float it safely!


----------

